# Request days off on phone now ???



## Rock209 (Feb 1, 2022)

Are you able to request days off yet on your phone then on the computer at work?


----------



## Guest Avocado (Feb 1, 2022)

Nope. Just myTime Self Service on the Work computers. There's no other way. I know the DCs are getting it added to the myTime app, but I don't think that's coming to stores (I wish tho.)


----------

